
Need advice on cover letter as an independent contractor - tagfolder
Currently I&#x27;m working as a contractor, but I got that position by applying to a full time job (they can&#x27;t help me with relocation). Then I thought it would be nice trying to apply to some other companies as an independent contractor. But I don&#x27;t know how to write good cover letter and introduce myself as a contractor. Please critique my letter and give some advice(s).<p>Dear [company-name],<p>I came across your Python Developer job advertised on your website and I found it very interesting! I would like to discuss how I can help.<p>In particular, as an independent contractor I can offer [company-name]:<p>- very experienced Python developer. My last project was [project-details]<p>- expertise in multiple python frameworks, such as Django and Pylons.<p>- strong Linux skills, including postgresql, mysql, nginx, apache administration<p>Please find my CV attached for your consideration.<p>I look forward to discussing your project requirements in more detail soon.<p>Yours faithfully,
[name]
======
brudgers
Another term for an independent contractor is "consulting business". I've
found that it is easier to market a one person business as something like
"Acme Consultants" than under my own name. To put it another way, I find it's
easier to write:

 _Acme Consultants has a long history of creating value for business. We love
Python and are experts in web development._

Probably because self promotion is not something I do naturally.

Good luck.

------
chrisbennet
You might consider having a link to your work portfolio. A web site or on line
CV can be a bit more expressive than a standard CV. I give potential computer
vision clients a link to my computer vision portfolio
(www.3drocketsurgery.com). I give other clients a different site.

Now when you email a potential client, they just click on a link. It's even
less "friction" than opening a rather dry CV document.

------
exolymph
This seems fine. Being straightforward is good -- hiring managers don't want
to spend hours on each application.

~~~
tagfolder
Sounds great! I just had doubts, because most of job ads require full-time
developers, but I'm sending my offer as a contractor.

